# First Electric Bike



## MarkF (25 Mar 2015)

I was trying to buy a Ridgeback Horizon via Gumtree, but after 3 times being refused an address to collect from I gave up, but I'd seen an ad for a Sakura electric bike listed at the same time so I went and looked at it and as it was 90% as new I promptly bought it, for £50. It is hideous.

The previous owner included the original receipt for £500. It has indicators, spectacularly large mirrors and a top box and carrier.  The batteries are kaput, I've ordered new ones via Ebay, Lucas 12v 15AH x3, for £70. I couldn't fit it in my car so it has to be ridden home, although it's only 1.5 miles away, this is proving problematic because there is no way I am riding it and my 16 year old son wants money to do it, I don't blame him.

It's going to be surprise for my good lady who keeps moaning about the hard climb she has to do every night from the canal towpath to our house. I am hoping that from a woman's perspective, the bike looks "cute"?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Mar 2015)

It looks like someone's put wheels on an exercise bike.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Mar 2015)

Looks quite like a 60s moped



I like it


----------



## hopless500 (25 Mar 2015)

MarkF said:


> I was trying to buy a Ridgeback Horizon via Gumtree, but after 3 times being refused an address to collect from I gave up, but I'd seen an ad for a Sakura electric bike listed at the same time so I went and looked at it and as it was 90% as new I promptly bought it, for £50. It is hideous.
> 
> The previous owner included the original receipt for £500. It has indicators, spectacularly large mirrors and a top box and carrier.  The batteries are kaput, I've ordered new ones via Ebay, Lucas 12v 15AH x3, for £70. I couldn't fit it in my car so it has to be ridden home, although it's only 1.5 miles away, this is proving problematic because there is no way I am riding it and my 16 year old son wants money to do it, I don't blame him.
> 
> It's going to be surprise for my good lady who keeps moaning about the hard climb she has to do every night from the canal towpath to our house. I am hoping that from a woman's perspective, the bike looks "cute"?


Cute is not a word I would use. I think I would also want paying to be seen out riding it !!!!


----------



## Joffey (25 Mar 2015)

Shouldn't this be on a motorbike thread? Lol


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Mar 2015)

Perhaps you could convert it into some sort of vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Mar 2015)

You have bought what we could call an eBSO.

But plenty of people get good service out of BSOs, so there's no reason your lass can't get some use from it.


----------



## Turbo Rider (25 Mar 2015)

I like it, though I'd probably modify the wheels, forks, handlebars, frame and saddle...might give it a paint job too...but apart from that...


----------



## summerdays (25 Mar 2015)

Only you can know how your other half might feel about it .... but maybe if it meant she was able to cycle she might give it a go? You may as well try it and then if the worst comes to the worst you could always sell it on with it's new battery.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Mar 2015)

Black & Flame paintjob, it'll be fine.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2015)

You obviously don't like your wife very much. Neither you or your son will be seen dead riding it, but you expect your wife to? And you only paid £50?

Its hideous, fugly.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Mar 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> You obviously don't like your wife very much. Neither you or your son will be seen dead riding it, but you expect your wife to? And you only paid £50?
> 
> Its hideous, fugly.


It's the equivalent of buying her a set of frying pans on her birthday, sitting down wearing a napkin while holding a knife and fork and bellowing, "Come on then, get on with it, I'm starving".


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Mar 2015)

If she's mentioned an electric bike would be a good thing for that hill, or talked about cycling being too much because of it then there's nothing to say it's a terrible present.

My wife has a hat no-one else in the house would wear, doesn't mean she hates it...


----------



## Slioch (25 Mar 2015)

Oops!

Good luck


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's the equivalent of buying her a set of frying pans on her birthday, sitting down wearing a napkin while holding a knife and fork and bellowing, "Come on then, get on with it, I'm starving".




I wholeheartedly agree.....


----------



## MarkF (25 Mar 2015)

I'll get some pics up when it arrives, once I've persuaded somebody to collect and ride it. Will also report on my better half's delight (or not) on first view and her test ride.... if there is indeed any test ride..........

It is hideous to me, but it might well be beautiful to her, I hope it is and that she gives it a name.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2015)

MarkF said:


> I'll get some pics up when it arrives, once I've persuaded somebody to collect and ride it. Will also report on my better half's delight (or not) on first view and her test ride.... if there is indeed any test ride..........
> 
> It is hideous to me, but it might well be beautiful to her, I hope it is and that she gives it a name.




How about fugly for a name.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Mar 2015)

MarkF said:


> I'll get some pics up when it arrives, once I've persuaded somebody to collect and ride hide it. Will also report on my better half's delight (or not) on first view and her test ride.... if there is indeed any test ride..........



Fixed that for you.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (25 Mar 2015)

A place I worked at a few years ago, there was a woman who had one of those. I never once saw her pedal the thing, and the chain was rusted solid I reckon. So if nothing else, it must have worked!


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2015)

Where's A and where's B?


----------



## Mugshot (25 Mar 2015)

Nice! Is there a carbon version?


----------



## MisterStan (25 Mar 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's the equivalent of buying her a set of frying pans on her birthday, sitting down wearing a napkin while holding a knife and fork and bellowing, "Come on then, get on with it, I'm starving".


Probably a good thing i kept that receipt...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's the equivalent of buying her a set of frying pans on her birthday, sitting down wearing a napkin while holding a knife and fork and bellowing, "Come on then, get on with it, I'm starving".



They would be wasted on our lass, she is a bloody useless at cooking.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They would be wasted on our lass, she is a bloody useless at cooking.


I'm going to guess that with the miles that you're doing every day your dinner is ruined by the time you get in no matter how good it was originally.


----------



## User169 (25 Mar 2015)

Looks a bit chunky. The ones I see are a bit more slim-line.

Me and my riding partner overtook one last weekend. Cheeky blighter hopped on the back and took a tow! We had to up the pace quite considerably to shake him off.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Mar 2015)

Tightwad.

Get her one of these:

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/prime.e.2.w/19215/77409/#specifications


----------



## raleighnut (25 Mar 2015)

I cannot understand why people on here do not like it after all some of our members ride Bromptons and if anyone can find anything more 'Fugly'(short of a Moulton) then words fail me


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2015)

The saddle is very low. Can they be highered a fair bit? If so it'd look quite spov!


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2015)

MarkF said:


> I'll get some pics up when it arrives, once I've persuaded somebody to collect and ride it. Will also report on my better half's delight (or not) on first view and her test ride.... if there is indeed any test ride..........
> 
> It is hideous to me, but it might well be beautiful to her, I hope it is and that she gives it a name.


Where's A and where's B!


----------



## Panter (26 Mar 2015)

It's certainly a bit chunky!
Still, bargain price and hopefully your Wife will enjoy using it and get many happy miles out if it


----------



## MarkF (26 Mar 2015)

The deal is now done, I forgot that my lad owed me £8.50, so that is the fee for him to collect and ride the bike home, a fiver wouldn't swing the deal. Looking forward to getting it in the garage and a fettle. 



Pale Rider said:


> Tightwad.
> 
> Get her one of these:
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/prime.e.2.w/19215/77409/#specifications



I don't think that is any better looking, one day I'll buy one when the design is "cooler" and maybe re-charge times lower, there are some wonderful designs from small companies.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2015)

MarkF said:


> The deal is now done, I forgot that my lad* owed me £8.50,* so that is the fee for him to collect and ride the bike home, a fiver wouldn't swing the deal. Looking forward to getting it in the garage and a fettle.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that is any better looking, one day I'll buy one when the design is "cooler" and maybe re-charge times lower, there are some wonderful designs from small companies.


You're certain it wasn't £8.49 he owed you?


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2015)

And her reaction? or is it yet to be picked up?

Could you get your son to post her comments on your behalf .... if you are unable to....


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> And her reaction? or is it yet to be picked up?
> 
> Could you get your son to post her comments on your behalf .... if you are unable to....


Battered to death with a dead battery you mean!


----------



## rebelpeter (26 Mar 2015)

Electric bikes are good ive had three just got a new one, always best to get the 36 volt one rather than a 24 volt, im a bit shocked though to hear you have to pay your own son to help his own mother ....


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2015)

rebelpeter said:


> Electric bikes are good ive had three just got a new one, always best to get the 36 volt one rather than a 24 volt, im a bit shocked though to hear you have to pay your own son to help his own mother ....




He had to pay his son because it's so dam ugly. I have no doubt his friends would laugh they're heads off if they saw him riding it, hence having to pay him.


----------



## MarkF (26 Mar 2015)

rebelpeter said:


> Electric bikes are good ive had three just got a new one, always best to get the 36 volt one rather than a 24 volt, im a bit shocked though to hear you have to pay your own son to help his own mother ....



If I was 16, no way would £8.50 do the trick, look at it! He's to pick it up at 9am Saturday and will spend till then worrying, it wouldn't surprise me if he went via the canal and back up through the woods, tripling the journey length but retaining his street cred.

It's a 36v model.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2015)

MarkF said:


> If I was 16, no way would £8.50 do the trick, look at it! He's to pick it up at 9am Saturday and will spend till then worrying, it wouldn't surprise me if he went via the canal and back up through the woods, tripling the journey length but retaining his street cred.
> 
> It's a 36v model.




Thats the ticket . There's nothing better than embarrassing the kids


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Thats the ticket . There's nothing better than embarrassing the kids


Well your wife will find that bit funny anyway!!!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2015)

The previous owner paid £500 for it. You paid £50. I think the fact that (s)he effectively paid you £450 to take it away should tell you something!


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> He had to pay his son because it's so dam ugly. I have no doubt his friends would laugh they're heads off if they saw him riding it, hence having to pay him.


Blackmail would be more like it.
Done correctly, he'd have a picture of him actually riding it for future use though.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Mar 2015)

Lets look at it logically, if you took off the basket and the rack box, then took off the big motorbike mirrors for something more subtle or none at all, then take off the orange spoke reflectors, then put on a set of nice plain black tyres it would start to look a lot better and more like a bike.


Then all you'd need to do is throw a tarpaulin over the whole thing and never lift that up again and it'd be fine


----------



## tomgordon (27 Mar 2015)

Kalkoff, bide your time they go cheap on eBay you just have to wait and wait and wait!!l one day I will buy one. There are times when I need one but I just can't bring myself to buy one.


----------



## Kestevan (27 Mar 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> View attachment 83824
> 
> 
> Lets look at it logically, if you took off the basket and the rack box, then took off the big motorbike mirrors for something more subtle or none at all, then take off the orange spoke reflectors, then put on a set of nice plain black tyres it would start to look a lot better and more like a bike.
> ...





Nah - that's just not fair to future generations. At some point in the distant future a poor unsuspecting fool will be sure to lift the tarp....... (just what is the half life of fugly btw).

I'd suggest hammers.... and petrol, lots of petrol. Get the remains buried next to whatever bits of you your poor wife leaves behind after you give it to her.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2015)

I think that could be the coolest looking e_bike out there.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2015)

It could only make things worse if the OP can't keep up with her whilst she's riding it.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Mar 2015)

Two youngish MTB riders passed me the other day and the rearmost one laughed at the trike as he went by, he didn't laugh when I scooted back past on the next uphill bit though.  still at 16 mph.


----------



## MarkF (18 May 2015)

I fitted the new batteries, a right palaver. The lights, indicators, horn and display work, everything electric works, apart from the motor......... It's been stuck in the garage ever since, 2 other bikes have turned up since the Sakura arrived and they have had my attention, but I'm running out of stuff to do with them and am going to have to look at the horrible thing this weekend.


----------



## Sara_H (18 May 2015)

MarkF said:


> I fitted the new batteries, a right palaver. The lights, indicators, horn and display work, everything electric works, apart from the motor......... It's been stuck in the garage ever since, 2 other bikes have turned up since the Sakura arrived and they have had my attention, but I'm running out of stuff to do with them and am going to have to look at the horrible thing this weekend.


Hmmm.... Has the Mrs seen it yet?


----------



## MarkF (19 May 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Hmmm.... Has the Mrs seen it yet?



Yes, at the mo's she is noncommittal........


----------



## Sara_H (19 May 2015)

MarkF said:


> Yes, at the mo's she is noncommittal........


Oh dear!


----------



## MarkF (15 Jul 2015)

It's a goer! I'm off work today and it's sunny so after too much (months) procrastinating I dragged it out of the garage and got it running properly. Without the basket it looks a lot better, tho' still bloody horrible, it's horrible to ride too. No family member wants to use it so I think I'll put in on Ebay before it goes wrong again.


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Jul 2015)

MarkF said:


> It's going to be surprise for my good lady


It sure is.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2015)

All the world's problems wind up on eBay. Then, someone else pays good money for it to be their problem. Sorry that didn't work out, but it's good to know more about electric bicycles. Good luck with the auction.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2015)

I've seen 'uglier' how about this from Giant


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Jul 2015)

raleighnut said:


> I've seen 'uglier' how about this from Giant



Gosh, that is hideous


----------



## MarkF (15 Jul 2015)

I'd ride that no problem, yes it's ugly, but it has a "rat", urban, utility look to it. The Sakura has way too much plastic about it, it's not manly and I'm not riding it.



raleighnut said:


> I've seen 'uglier' how about this from Giant



EDIT:- Hmm........ just seen this on youtube, it's got be thinking of a "chop" electric bike again.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2015)

I use a thumb throttle control on my electrified Trike (250w front wheel motor with a 14ah lithium battery pack-kit) I didn't buy the pedal assist sensors and the assist level handlebar computer although I can fit them if so required in the future (the wiring option still exists to the controller, just fit plug in and go) mainly so that I could simply choose when to use the battery power and when to conserve it but unlike a switch the power is controllable and the electronics needed to power the 3 phase 'Hall Effect' front motor (and the 15mph limiter) mean the power is fed in gently at first.
I'd fitted a similar kit to Marian's Dawes 'Geneva' hybrid and TBH it doesn't look that much different to standard (it originally had a hub-dyno front wheel and the motor ain't that much bigger.
EDIT


----------



## MarkF (16 Jul 2015)

BTW The fault was in the stand senor, like on motorbike it won't power up with the stand down. Never expected that on an electric bike.

Somebody has already chopped one.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jul 2015)

I was going to list it on Ebay but found 4 already on, this after not having seen one on there for months! So I've given it good trial for the lucky new owner instead, I rode to Skipton on it, I took off everything bar the rack (to which several cables are attached) but It still looks horrible. The ride was horrendous, enough put anybody off cycling for life, it still weighs about 40kg, you can't ride it fast on the flat because you run out of gears and uphill is accompanied by an annoying motor noise. The worst thing though was that I felt stupid, I know I looked it, I have vintage a Vespa it's means a lot to look good on the road.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3811614, member: 259"]Have you ever considered a career in sales? [/QUOTE]

Wait till you see my Ebay ad..............


----------



## MarkF (2 Aug 2015)

It sold for £210, disappointing as I'd seen them go for similar prices but without new batteries. At least it's gone.


----------

